# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  البقدونس

## ورده محمديه

*البقدونس*

**


*وهو من  النباتات المتوافرة في السوق بأثمان زهيدة ، وفى متناول الجميع ، ومع ذلك فهو في  المنزل صيدلية شبه متكاملة ، حتى سمى بحق ( ملك الخضروات )*



*يحتوي البقدونس  على كميات وفيرة من الكالسيوم ، بل و بنسبة أكبر من وجود الكالسيوم في  اللبن .*






*العــلاج :


1. الريجيــم :**
عصير البقدونس يساعد كثيرا على إنقاص الوزن ، بما له من فعالية  واضحة في إذابة الدهون والشحوم المتراكمة في جسم الإنسان . 



2.. يفيد في علاج الكبد والمرارة .*


*3. الدورة الدموية والقلب :*

*

يفيد البقدونس في علاج حالات فقر الدم ، وبذلك فهو علاج  للأنيميا ،
كما يساعد على توسيع الأوعية الدموية ، 
ويعمل على تجديد الشعيرات  الدموية الدقيقة ،
وينظم الدورة الدموية في الجسم ، 
إلى جانب أنه نافع للقلب .*
*
4. الجهاز العضلى :*
*يقوى البقدونس عضلات الجسم ،
كما أنه يجدد الخلايا .



5. الجهاز العصبى :* *البقدونس يقوى الجهاز العصبى ، 
فضلا عن أنه يقوى الذاكرة ،  ويقاوم النسيان .



6. الجهاز البولى :*
*

البقدونس يخفف آلام الكليتين والمثانة ومجرى البول ،
كما أنه  يعالج حصوات المسالك البولية بإذابتها ،
( مغلى بذور البقدونس يستخدم شربا لعلاج  احتباس البول ) . 



7. الجهاز الهضمى :**البقدونس فاتح للشهية ،
ويساعد على هضم الطعام ، 
كما أنه علاج فعال للإمساك والغازات ، فهو ملين ، وملطف ، ومهدىء للمعدة .



8. الجلد :**مغلى البقدونس ( حزمة في لتر ماء ) يغسل بها الوجه فيعيد له  نضارته وحيويته ، 
كما أنه يعالج البثور والحبوب ، وذلك بشربه مرتين يوميا لمدة  أسبوع ،* *

ويفيد مغلى البقدونس كدهان للجلد الدهنى ، إذ يحافظ على سلامة  البشرة ونقائها ،،

أيضا يستخدم كمادات للثدى لعلاج التهابات ومشاكل الرضاعة  ،،
ثم إنه مخفف للحرارة ، ومعرق .



9. الجهاز التنفسى :*
*

البقدونس نافع في أزمات الربو ، واضطرابات الجهاز التنفسى  ،،
وعصير البقدونس يعالج التهابات الشعب الهوائية ، 
وذلك بأن يغلى البقدونس  في الماء لمدة 10 دقائق ، ثم يشرب منه عدة مرات خلال اليوم الواحد ، لتنقية وتطهير  الجهاز التنفسى .



10. الجهاز التناسلى :*
*

البقدونس علاج فعال كغسول مهبلى للنساء ، لعلاج السيلان الأبيض  واضطرابات الحيض ، كما أنه منظم للطمث .



11. يستعمل زيت البقدونس  كعلاج للضعف الجنسى . 
ويعتبرأيضا مفجرا للطاقة الحيوية والقوة الجسدية .*
*



12. البقدونس يفيد في علاج الروماتيزم ..**
**


13. الجهاز المناعى :

البقدونس يزيد من مناعة الجسم  ضد كثير من الأمراض ..**
**


14. الغدة الدرقية :*
*

مغلى البقدونس يساعد في علاج الغدة الدرقية ، 
وذلك بأن يغلى  بالليل ، ثم يشرب منه نصف لتر قبل النوم ، ونصف لتر على الريق ، لمدة 3 أيام .



15. ومضغ البقدونس يقضى على رائحة البصل في الفم .*



*
وإذن  ،،،،،،،،،

فالبقدونس في المنزل ،، صيدلية شبه متكاملة ،، وقاية وعلاجا  ،*
*
والله  سبحانه وتعالى هو الشافى*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سبحآن الله*

*فعلاً صيدليه فيها كل دواء بإذن الله*

*تسلمي ورده ع الطرح المهم*

*ربيي يعطيكِ العافيه*

*كل الود*

----------


## ليلاس

*سسسسبحآآآن الله ..*

*تسسلمي غنآآتي ..*

*ع المعلومآآت المفيده ..*

*و الطرح القيم ..*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

يا سبحان الله 

كل هالفوائد القيمة في البقدونس ؟

من اليوم راح أكثر منه  :amuse:

----------

